

Linus Torvalds live at Aalto University - projectdivinity
http://bambuser.com/v/3084584

======
h2s
I love this guy's balanced approach to steering the kernel. Somebody asked
whether a bunch of security-related patches would be getting into Linus' tree,
and his response was great.

Basically, he spent a few minutes explaining how security people tend to think
that problems are either security problems or not worth thinking about. They
see things in black and white and only care about increasing security at any
cost. He said performance fanatics can be the same in their approach to
improving performance, and he tries not to treat security or performance
patches as being too massively different from any other types of patches such
as ones for correctness.

Also, a big fuck-you to this trend for shoehorning mindless Reddit memes into
everything. Who the fuck wastes a question to Linus Torvalds on "Do you like
cats?".

------
ari_elle
I am sickened by these interviews. I love this guy, but mostly he always faces
the same stupid questions and therefore has to explain for the 1000th time

\- why he could departure from Linux tomorrow and it would still work,

\- why he doesn't use the GPLv3,

\- how the stand is about hardware support and drivers,

\- why he started Linux,

\- was it intended,

\- did he want to take over the world, ...

it's really always the same.

This guy has deserved more than having to sit in a room full of jerks that
abuse him to get answers to questions that he has already answered numerous
times and are all out there.

~~~
delinka
"... always faces the same stupid questions..."

As is the case with every touring author, artist, or creator with any amount
of notoriety. It's much like taking a performance on tour-- same lines, same
songs, same sarcastic remarks, same questions from fans ...

Part of the business of traveling and 'performing' for an audience, whether
that performance is a presentation/talk, a reading selection from your latest
book...

------
Carwajalca
The fluffy box thrown around in the audience is a microphone called Catchbox,
developed by students at Aalto University. <http://thecatchbox.com/>

We had some problems with the Catchbox during the beginning of the talk (the
sound didn't get through to the live stream) but it worked surprisingly well
after that. I could hear myself chuckle when holding the box as I listened to
the video afterwards.

------
natex
I love that Linus can talk directly and without marketing B.S.

------
clicks
I would have loved to ask him if he maybe wishes (or regrets) that he'd been
more entrepreneurial and raked in billions on some project. Certainly he has
the technical talent for it.

I recall reading that when he received the MacArthur prize, he was happy about
the money award and said it would go toward his children's college tuition. I
had been thinking that he made enough money that that would not have been a
problem even worth thinking about for Linus; but apparently not -- he's rich,
but not insanely rich.

~~~
h2s
Someone asked him what he did with the millenium prize money. He explained
that it was actually quite a lot of money and apart from paying taxes on it
he's pretty much sitting on it. His explanation was that he doesn't care much
about money, and part of that is that he doesn't like worrying about it, and
that prize was enough that he no longer has to worry about money.

------
klrr
I can't say he haven't done much for the community, I still don't agree with
his philosophies though...

